# t-12 and grounding



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Why do those old t-12's need to have a good ground or ring or wire around them to fire up ?? What do the ground do to make the electrons happy ?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Why do those old t-12's need to have a good ground or ring or wire around them to fire up ?? What do the ground do to make the electrons happy ?


they have code sensors installed


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

360max said:


> they have code sensors installed


are you salting me ?


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

Cletis said:


> are you salting me ?


 
No, he is telling you the truth. That ring is actually a code sensor


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Why do those old t-12's need to have a good ground or ring or wire around them to fire up ?? What do the ground do to make the electrons happy ?


Yup.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Cletis said:


> are you salting me ?


Pepper


----------

